
Ethiopian Airlines Pilots Followed Boeing’s Safety Procedures Before Crash - theslurmmustflo
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/04/world/asia/ethiopia-crash-boeing.html
======
HNLurker2
[https://lm.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.nytimes.com/2019...](https://lm.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/04/world/asia/ethiopia-
crash-boeing.html)

Bypass

------
woodandsteel
This doesn't surprise me. I assume that as soon as it became clear that the
Lion's Air crash was caused by a failure to deactivate the MCAS system, every
737 MAX pilot in the world immediately got out their manual and learned how to
do it. And every airline that flies the plane immediately set up a training
program.

So when the Ethiopian Airlines pilots started having problems, we can be
pretty sure they did what the manual called for. And that it didn't work.

